# Neue Fenster im Hintergrund [Mandrake+KDE]



## zoku2020 (3. August 2004)

Ich will gleich zur Sache kommen... Ich habe ein kleines Linux-Problem. (ich nutze Mandrake 10.0 mit KDE 3.2) Gestern habe ich versucht das System etwas besser-aussehend zu machen und dabei ist mir wohl eine Einstellung flöten gegangen, die die neuen Fenster in den Vordergrund befördert... jetzt starten alle neuen Fenster im Hintergrund... wie kann ich das rückgängig machen, bzw. wie kann man einstellen, dass alle neuen Fenster aktiv in den Vordergrund kommen?
Danke schonmal im voraus für Hilfe!

PS.: Ich habe wirklich lange dran rumgebastelt, aber die Einstellung find ich einfach nicht...


----------



## Kleini (3. August 2004)

Hallo!

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das Problem im Konqueror auftritt. Dort kannst du unter Einstellungen-Web Verhalten-Erweiterte Optionen einstellen, dass neue Fenster im Hintergrund geöffnet werden. Also einfach mal das Häckchen wegklicken.

MfG Kleini


----------



## zoku2020 (3. August 2004)

Ich versuchs mal... Das Problem ist allerdings auf ALLE Programme bezogen... Auch Konsolen usw.
[edit]
Ich hab das eben ausprobiert... an dem Problem ändert sich nichts.
[/edit]


----------

